# Ick? 14" Rhom



## 1ce

If anyone could help me identify what these white dots on his fins are? I'm not sure if it's ick, but i treated my water with sea salt and raised the temp to about 83-84F.


----------



## Guest

Your fish does not have Ick. Clean water conditions and salt will clear up those white specks







Looking good by the way


----------



## Smoke

Yeah, doesn't look like ick to me either


----------



## 1ce

Appreciate the insight guys, i was getting a little worried since these fish are rather expensive, i'm alot more paranoid this time around lol. I hope adding floating water hyacinth and other plants help out my filtration system a bit more. thanx again!


----------



## bob351

Ick are tiny white dots and on a 14" rhom they would be smaller than a scale


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

IDK about the ich, but I do know that is a very nice fish!! Congrats!


----------



## CyberGenetics

def not ich, Dam thats a nice rhom! god id love to see a vid of him


----------



## 1ce

CyberGenetics said:


> def not ich, Dam thats a nice rhom! god id love to see a vid of him


Thanx man here's a quick clip of him. I already posted this on the photo/vid section btw, enjoy!


----------



## MFNRyan

So you use to have this tank full of red's an what not. How do you like it with just the one fish in there? What's he like? Also is the tank easier to keep now or more work? As far as filtration and water params? I'm asking because I have the same tank but with red's and cariba. I'm thinking about getting a smaller rhom for one of my smaller tanks. Just wanted some insight from someone who has had them both.

P.S. I couldn't get the video to work. I'm going to try an find it in the other section of the site


----------



## 1ce

To be honest when i had my reds, i was getting pretty annoyed seeing them always fight for space. Especially when the biggest guy takes up half the tank! Maybe our tank is too small for shoals of 8 or more reds especially when full grown.

I actually like it better with one fish. I find with just one huge black P, its pretty much the same amount of work, weekly water changes but with plants you wont have to worry as much. It's a bit easier as far as feeding is concerned. Only one mouth to feed. Large Rhom's poo alot so make sure to have good filtration, and try to include plants if you can.

With large rhom's not only do you get that wow factor, but you also get alot more activity without having to see him fight/eat anyone. Instead he patrols his tank circling around, chasing anything that happens to pass by the tank! He usually ambush's his prey, suddenly attacking when they're not looking. lol He's pretty agile though for a big fish, turns on a dime! Usually doesnt tolerate anything in his tank besides my gibbiceps pleco if that, although small fish like neon tetras may work.


----------



## MFNRyan

Nice, I only have 8 pygos not full grown. I will slowly thin them out as they get bigger though. Didn't know if the single Rhom was harder on the tank then the reds as far as waste an filtration needs. Also didn't know about there activity since I have never had one before. I think I'm going to get one though. Probably not 13" I don't have 900-1200 to drop on a fish.


----------



## 1ce

MFNRyan said:


> Nice, I only have 8 pygos not full grown. I will slowly thin them out as they get bigger though. Didn't know if the single Rhom was harder on the tank then the reds as far as waste an filtration needs. Also didn't know about there activity since I have never had one before. I think I'm going to get one though. Probably not 13" I don't have 900-1200 to drop on a fish.


Wow its 900-1200$ for a 14" rhom where you live? With the money i got from sellin my reds I got my rhom for around 350-400$ from big als.


----------



## MFNRyan

Ha not here man.. Go to Shark Aquarium and look at the cost of those things.. It's crazy how much they run. For 500 bucks you can get a 11" BDR


----------



## 1ce

1ce said:


> def not ich, Dam thats a nice rhom! god id love to see a vid of him


Thanx man here's a quick clip of him. I already posted this on the photo/vid section btw, enjoy!





[/quote]

here's a new one enjoy
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eX04FwCTjc


----------



## BanditBrother

Awesome fish bro!!! Looking real good!!!


----------



## lesty

lovly rhom, nice gravel too what is it?


----------



## 1ce

lesty said:


> lovly rhom, nice gravel too what is it?


 Thanx dude, i actually bought the gravel used from an established tank to speed up cycle. Just normal black gravel i guess, not too sure of the brand TBH. lol


----------



## MFNRyan

Well I didn't get a huge Rhom like I was thinking about doing. Was looking at a 10" Blue Diamond, BUt I did find a 7-8" Compresses an bought him. He is pretty cool looking I'll try to get some video's up when I can get him established an not stressed. I got some from the pet store i'm waiting to get sent to me. I'll post those when I get them


----------



## 1ce

MFNRyan said:


> Well I didn't get a huge Rhom like I was thinking about doing. Was looking at a 10" Blue Diamond, BUt I did find a 7-8" Compresses an bought him. He is pretty cool looking I'll try to get some video's up when I can get him established an not stressed. I got some from the pet store i'm waiting to get sent to me. I'll post those when I get them


Hey dude congrats on that compressus! I actually jus traded my marginatus for a 8-9" blue/purple diamond yesterday. I'll try to get some pix up soon. What made you decide compressus vs the 10" BDR?


----------



## MFNRyan

I was able to see him in person, he had a great looking gold color to him and I didn't have to worry about shipping or paying for the shipping. The BDR at 10" would be risky to ship anyway and he already had a bad eye from when he was shipped to the pet store. I just thought it was a nice enough fish take him an no worry about shipping or paying for it. I'm not 100% its a compressus, just have been told by most that it is. Here is a link to the guy that found the fish and his post on it. The fish in the pictures is exactly the one I got. If he is a comp. I know he won't get much bigger but that's ok. Gives me a reason to get a bigger tank









http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/201738-what-is-this-guy/page__st__20__gopid__2748862#entry2748862


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

That Rhom is a BEAST!!!!!MFNRyan congrats on your new fish!!!!


----------



## MFNRyan

Thanks RSF.. I will get pictures up when i get him home.

P.S. your avitar sux!!! I hated the cowboys an living in Texas made it that much worse!


----------

